# Grandma's Fave Baby Set 14.5" baby doll



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I have finally got this together in its PDF format


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this. It's nice and simple and looks like something I can get done for grandaughter's doll.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow! I love everything about it.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

What a lovely little set, very nice.


----------



## Coo Coo Grandma (May 8, 2012)

I would love to do this for my daughter's sister-in-law who is expecting in June. What is the best/easiest way to increase the pattern? I am new to knitting but I have been able to increase a few baby beanie patterns that I have done.

Thanks


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Coo Coo Grandma said:


> I would love to do this for my daughter's sister-in-law who is expecting in June. What is the best/easiest way to increase the pattern? I am new to knitting but I have been able to increase a few baby beanie patterns that I have done.
> 
> Thanks


It is mostly just a matter of more stitches to start.

With the blankie you just keep increasing until it is as big as you want it.

the sweater would be the trickiest as I'm not sure how many stitches it would take to fit.

I did a larger version of the the bonnet which is here


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Do the math. Measure inches at chest n do sample of pattern to see what your gauge is. If doll or baby has a sweater u can measure that. 

Sweater at chest is always 2-3 in bigger than chest measurement for sz 2 toddler. 

I prefer neck down n raglan sleeve for flexibility. You can even remove cuff and lengthen sleeves and bottom. Babies grow so fast--faster than I can knit sometimes.


----------



## carolscothorn (Apr 7, 2012)

Thankyou so much for the pattern am going to do it fort friends daughter


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful pattern.You are very talented.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thankyou so much for sharing your pattern with us. The items are so cute. Can't wait to try them. xx


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

My granddaughter's will love these. They look like an easy knit too. Thank you.


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern really appreciate it.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

thank you. these look very 'knitter friendly"!


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you for pattern


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2011)

That baby set is adorable,i love to make things for babys why couldn't you enlarge the pattern to make for a baby?


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Glowworm said:


> That baby set is adorable,i love to make things for babys why couldn't you enlarge the pattern to make for a baby?


You are certainly able to do that if you wish.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 6, 2011)

When i get some spare time i'm going to give it a try I'll let you know how i make out also love that yellow


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Adorable! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

That is SOOO cute!! Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

can't get this pattern to download....
julie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This was so sweet of you to give give us this pattern. I'm going to bookmark this one.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

julietremain said:


> can't get this pattern to download....
> julie


try using right click and "save as".


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the pattern, its beautiful!!


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

I think this is really cute. I downloaded printed off the pattern. I think it may work for the preemies. I'm going to give it a try. I will let you know.

Thanks bunches,
Laurel Anne


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you it is so cute


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a 14" Reborn Doll that this should fit. I use her as a model for preemie size.

thank you for the patterns... They are very cute. I will bookmark this as well


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so adorable & thanks so much for taking the time to download & share with us i know my granddaughter Abby will want one in every color for her "babies".


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

thanks for the pattern, i gave my youngest great granddaughter a 15" baby doll this last Christmas, and will make her some of these outfits for Christmas this year. I also used premis-size baby clothes patterns for it and they fis quite well.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I have a niece who has a smaller doll. I am so used to making the other nieces 18" doll clothes that it does boggle me a bit.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

awwww that's so cute


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

I am unable to download the pattern for this outfit. Everytime I try, my computer "freezes". I click the back button and it starts to work again. If I pm you my email address, could you send me the pattern?


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Pennypincher said:


> I am unable to download the pattern for this outfit. Everytime I try, my computer "freezes". I click the back button and it starts to work again. If I pm you my email address, could you send me the pattern?


Sorry I didn't get a notice about this post.

firstly, have you tried right click and "save as"

...else I will try to send you the pattern if you give me your email addy. I don't save email addys :-D


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing xx


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing xx oops
sorry for the double post xx


----------



## nanax3 (May 10, 2012)

would u happen to have other doll patterns for knitting ?


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

darski said:


> Pennypincher said:
> 
> 
> > I am unable to download the pattern for this outfit. Everytime I try, my computer "freezes". I click the back button and it starts to work again. If I pm you my email address, could you send me the pattern?
> ...


Thank you, I received the email of the pattern. I plan to make clothes for the doll I sent my great granddaughter last Christmas for this year's Christmas present.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

nanax3 said:


> would u happen to have other doll patterns for knitting ?


this one has the cape from my avatar
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-60758-1.html

and this one is just some bits and bobs in knitting
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-57845-1.html

most of my clothes are crocheted... sorry 'bout that chief


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

What a lovely little set, very nice.
Danielle


----------

